#  A25/DL7DF

## rv3mi

?     ?

http://www.dl7df.com/a25/index.html

 14  21     ( , "A2"     :-) )

----------


## engineer

2     UA4WHX. 
-,   ,     2.  
!

----------


## RA3CQ

A2   - .
         .
 ,  UA4WHX  ,  .
    QSL.

----------


## engineer

UA4WHX   2008 .   QSL   E-mail   2008 . [/quote]

----------


## rv3mi

,       .     -  

http://www.dl7df.com/guestbook/add.php

----------


## EY8MM

80   ,     .    !

----------


## Delovar

15,17  ,30,40,80.
   . 80     .  :Very Happy:     -  - ,  .    -,   10   ,       .    80   ,  , .

----------


## Delovar

160,,  -   3   .

----------


## ES1BA

> bpsk  20 .   .    ?



 6 ...   http://www.ng3k.com/Misc/adxo.html

----------


## Vit/rx0at

A25/DL7DF     ? Ua4whx     . . ..  2   .      .  :Sad: .

----------


## rz3av

Loge ????

----------


## rv3mi

> Loge ????


 ,    ( )   .

----------


## Delovar

,    24 " "! 6 .  :Super:

----------


## rx3agd

,  ,     ,  15    500  ( 18),  (RA3CQ)  ,   , .       :Crazy:  ... ,          ...    20-,   .....    ..  :Very Happy:

----------


## rx3agd

> *rx3agd*  : *       ....*
> .
> 
> P.S.    ,   -  .    .
> 73!  !


   ...  :Very Happy:  ... !!!  :Super:

----------


## Delovar

,   ,     160 cw
[/quote]
 -...  34     .
  24      15.39..  .

----------


## RA3CQ

?

----------


## rx3agd

14230..

----------


## rx3agd

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## rx3agd

14230,4.....    ,     :Very Happy:  
     !!!!  :Super: 

        ,    ,    angel

----------


## rx3agd

,    ...     ,  ,   ,     ...

----------


## rx3agd

:Crazy:   :Super:   ...   !!!

----------


## RA3CQ

12      -    .
      :
A22/JA4ATV, A25OOK, A25VB (    QSL ).

----------


## RA1WU

, RA3CQ!
      ,
    21  :(
     10  

RA1WU

----------


## LZ3YY

40 - 10 -  7 QSO.  14:40 
  12 -     . 
   10 SSB -   14:50 .   
 55/56 ,   100 W  A3s,  12 -  80-.
       80/160    QRT.

----------

> 160     .
>      .23.30   579  
>  10  .


 - RU0AI  160     .
  -05     10 .   ,  ,  A25/DL7DF    .       .

----------


## K6VHF

...  !!!

----------


## rv3mi

,    - QSL :-)

   ,    ,   .     .  ()     .    , .   -  !

----------

